

Swedish music sales up 12% in first half of 2013 - pathy
http://musically.com/2013/07/21/swedish-music-sales-up-12-in-first-half-of-2013/

======
pathy
>Total recorded-music revenues are up 12% year-on-year to SEK 499.4m (around
$76.4m). Digital accounted for 75% of those revenues, and streaming now
accounts for 94% of that digital income. Physical sales fell by 24% in the
first half of 2013[...]

Music sales were up, 75% of the sales were due to digital income, and of that
income 94% came from streaming. And streaming realistically means Spotify in
Sweden. Physical sales fell but that was made up by the increase in digital
revenue.

As a personal anecdote, I now spend more on music per year than I ever have
before. All thanks to Spotify. Sure, more artists have to share the money I
spend, but the pie is bigger than before.

